
Popular Mac calendar app mined cryptocurrency in the background - EGreg
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/03/13/popular-calendar-app-mines-cryptocurrency-disappears-mac-app-store/
======
duskwuff
This article is from 2018.

